# Ron Paul CPAC 2009



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

If only he was 44

Part 1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_aZn6wqAdQ"]YouTube - Ron Paul CPAC 2009 Part 1[/ame]

Part 2

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMtjgMTYE1Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Ron Paul - CPAC Speech part 2of 3[/ame]

Part 3

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SblfSHWHnM&feature=related"]YouTube - Ron Paul - CPAC Speech part 3 of 3[/ame]


----------

